# NMD - New Monitor Day! - ASUS VN247H-P



## Aevolve (Feb 25, 2013)

Got the new monitor in today, using it as an extension for my laptop.

Still getting it dialed in as far as settings go, but I'm loving it so far.

Specs: ASUS - Displays- ASUS VN247H-P

and pics, sorry that they're crap:












Not a bad setup for a dorm room.


----------



## MicrobeSS (Feb 25, 2013)

Very nice monitor! When I saw the first pic I thought it has cracked


----------



## Aevolve (Feb 25, 2013)

Thankfully not the case.


----------



## troyguitar (Feb 25, 2013)

MicrobeSS said:


> Very nice monitor! When I saw the first pic I thought it has cracked



I had the exact same reaction


----------



## Xaios (Feb 25, 2013)

Nice. Asus does indeed make an excellent product, my dad's is quite similar (might even be the same one).


----------



## axxessdenied (Feb 26, 2013)

love my asus as well


----------



## Daf57 (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice! I like ASUS monitors. Hey - who is the bobblehead? Is that Marcus?? Didn't know they had Borderlands bobbleheads.


----------



## Aevolve (Feb 26, 2013)

Daf57 said:


> Nice! I like ASUS monitors. Hey - who is the bobblehead? Is that Marcus?? Didn't know they had Borderlands bobbleheads.



Yessir!
It came with the BL2 Vault Hunter's Edition.


----------

